# Newb near Hoover



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

First post for me, but I've been lurking for a while.

Finally got around to picking up a fishing rig this spring (since I live 5 mins from Hoover and I'm there kayaking a few times a week). I pulled in 3 decent sized crappies two Fridays ago (before it went cold) and snapped a pic of two of them. Looking forward to getting back out this week after my new Okuma reel is lined.

Anyways, I'll post the pics after I get my two posts in.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hopefully we'll be seeing more of these.



















And if you're up at Hoover and see this thing floating around, give me a shout.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey, Tim. I try to float every Saturday on Hoover. Are you new to fishing, or just new to Hoover? I used to be out on the lake 3 to 5 times a week, until job #2 intervened.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, ok. I didn't read your first post. You already answered my question. Got caught up in the pictures. If this is your first foray into fishing for crappie at Hoover, that's a pretty good start. Took me 3 trips to find the crappie this year. We may cross bows this season. I'll be in a blue Heritage Featherlite with a black bag on the back and an accessory bar across the front with a rod holder. 

I'll be sure to say 'Hello' if you happen to be fishing any of these areas: I fish north of Sunbury mostly in coves until the beginning of May. Then I drop down to the Lake of the Woods and by early June I'll hang out mostly below Lake of the Woods until Fall. In the fall I could be anywhere on the lake... on the rocks busting bass, or saugeye or up north chasing crappie again or looking for the unmistakable swirls of baitfish trying to escape hungry whitebass. Happy paddling!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

TimTaylor, 

Nice slabs. Goodluck to you this season.

I cant be certain with the pics, but it looks like your 'yak registration stickers are missing (or really hidden) Is it there or am I missing something??? Just want to keep it legal.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

not bad paper mouths at all,nice first pics!


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

symba said:


> TimTaylor,
> 
> Nice slabs. Goodluck to you this season.
> 
> I cant be certain with the pics, but it looks like your 'yak registration stickers are missing (or really hidden) Is it there or am I missing something??? Just want to keep it legal.


On the rear under the life jacket in the 3rd pic  Last Sunday a Hoover Ranger and I went over everything and he gave me my '09 safety inspection.

Thanks for the welcome fellas.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Get that yak on Alum before the boaters infest it! Tie into a big toothy critter..


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks again for the welcome guys.

Looking forward to May getting here to try my hand on a two-day 50 mile Kokosing trip a group of canoe/kayakers do every year. Mine was the only fish caught in the two days last year. Hopefully this year gets us more results.


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome to OGF Tim. BTW this place is alot more calm then CR. I am going to start hitting up hoover soon maybe I will talk the wife into going out in the canoe on hoover with me.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Went out to Hoover for a bit this morning and got two pics of my first one.



















The 2nd one was the largest fish I've ever caught (just getting back into fishing since I was a kid). The ugly stick was nearly bent in half and I got it about 1/2 way out of the water, went to reach for the lure instead of the mouth (big mistake I've now learned) and my clinch knot didn't quite clinch all that well and I lost the bass as well as my $8 Rapala. Lesson learned, learn to tie better knots.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

For a "newb" you are doing a great job. Nice fish.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm starting to get a bit embarrassed by these pictures. 

My girlfriend and I both went to Hoover today for a little while and this was the only catch in the 90 minutes we were out.



















Seeing some of the monsters some of you guys are catching is making me feel a bit discouraged.


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice fish man. Don't worry about the size look at it this way. There are 2-3k people on this site who are not posting pics of there catches what do you think they caught?


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

lol exactly. Thats one more Eye than ive caught this month


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

Come to think of it that Saugeye is bigger then the one I caught today. Mine was barely pushing 7 inches.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

You're killin' Hoover, Newb. I haven't even hooked into a catfish yet. I'm behind schedule big time.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish man! I recognize the name from CR. Still have the Maxima? PM me if you want to get out sometime.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yup...that's me. Still have the Maxima (my kayak transport). I'll def get in touch to get together to do some fishing.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

*FINALLY* had a day that I've been reading about. Got out in the kayak on the water on Hoover around 3:30 and started in right away. By 6 pm, I had caught 13 crappy (threw all back) only 2 or 3 that were over 8". But the highlight of the day was a monster 25" ~12 lb catfish I caught after the first crappy. Caught it in 3' of water in a cove on the east side of Hoover. I ended up giving it to a nice Asian fellow who was nice enough to measure and hold it up for me. This was the biggest fish I've ever caught in my life (33 years). I'm looking forward to seeing what tomorrow brings. The crappies were biting like crazy and I barely had time to put the lid back on my minnow bucket before I was catching another one. Caught the cat also with a tiny minnow in 3' of water on 6 lb test.

Didn't get any pics of the crappy (sorry it was just too fast), but a few of the monster when I was passing it off.




























*25"*


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Looks like the cats are on! Nice!


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

A really good day yesterday on Hoover.

Ended up with 21 crappies & 2 bluegills.

Here's a few of the ones I got. 




























I had to stretch my legs for a bit, so I got on shore in the cove I've been hitting up the last week.










This was #21 for the day.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Today didn't yield the same sort of results. I'm thinking the cold front last night put them deeper, so I only caught 4 today. Got this one on an orange Rapala oddly enough.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Went out for a bit today and pulled in 8 crappies and 1 bluegill.

3 of the crappies today.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hoping these will help me see something other than crappies on the end of my line.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

try using them close to nightfall. That's when I've had them produce the most


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

That's what my buddy that suggested these to me was saying.


----------



## Chef (Aug 28, 2008)

I love using that dark ones when fishing topwater at nite (a friend of mine like to fish Hoover at nite, he is not a morning person). Some people say that using that dark ones are the killer when the moon is cooperating. Slowly retrive them with constant speed so fish can track the bait more accurately. A friend suggesting a thicker line such as 30 lbs mono when using those topwater at nite for slower speed. Good luck and happy fishing at Hoover.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I didn't get much time on the water due to hearing some thunder, so I came up empty today. There wasn't very much action on the surface compared to what I have been seeing, so I'll have to head back out when it's nice or at dusk.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Went with my buddy, Luke today up to the Boardwalk at Hoover where we pretty much just practiced our casting technique for a couple of hours. Afterwards he took me to a local pond where he has a plaque with his name on it on display to commemorate his championship in the link I posted above. Again, we didn't get a single fish. We both had a number of bites, but didn't reel in any fish all day. Very frustrating.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Went out for a bit yesterday morning but didn't have a ton of luck. Got two real nice crappies and on the way back across Hoover, I nailed a good looking white bass about 25' down on a minnow.

Only picture I got of the 3 - This was a good sized crappy, but didn't have a way to measure him.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Got a few of these little guys the other day in a small pond not too far from my place.

Caught them all on minnows.


----------



## Finn03 (Sep 19, 2008)

I sat out fishing hoover for a few hours 2 saturdays back. It was the first Saturday I've had off for awhile, and I figured the lake would be empty since it was the Buckeyes opener. Well it was, I only saw 2 people the whole day, but apparently the fish took the day off too - I didn't get a thing all day but a sunburn, which by the way was a bright red painful one...guess I learned not to skip football Saturdays anymore.


----------

